# الفتاة الغلبانة



## kalimooo (13 مارس 2010)

اليكم القصه

تقول الفتاة المسكينه ذات 16 سن في قصتها المحزنه ان خالها يستحم معاها  من هيا صغيرة !!! خالها الوحيد.......!!! نعم خالها .!!!!

ومسكينة لم تكن تفهم شي ولا سبب استحمامه  معها...

وكانت تشتكي لأمها ... لكن امها ما همها اي شي غير روحها وبس....

وقالت لها لا يصح هذا خالك عيب تشتكي منه.... ل..

وعندما كبرت وصار عمرها 16 سنة بدأت تتضايق .. لا يرضى يتركها ابدا...

وهي تطلب مساعدتكم لها بالتخلص من خالها العزيز بدون ما تضايق والدتها او تزعلها.

رغم اني ارى انه عادي ما فيها شي لو استحمت معه  لأنه خالها الوحيد يجب....  

وهذا الشي موجود حتى في أوروبا وأمريكا وشرق آسيا...

فيجب ترضى بحالها دة خالها...

او تقترحو لها حل يريحها من عذابها الي هي فيه...
























































































































المشكلة أن خالها في فمها!!! ماذا تفعل؟؟؟

ياناس انتوا رحتوا فين بدماغكم ؟؟؟يا ربي على ظنونكم  المش كويسة...ههههههههههه

انا اقترح تعمل عملية تجميل  وتنزع  خالها (حبة خال/ شامة)



وكل مقلب وانتم بخير


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههه
هو واضح جدا أنه مقلب 
بس أيه معنى كلمة خال دى ؟
شكرا يافندم ​


----------



## youhnna (13 مارس 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
كاكنتش فاكرك بتاع مقالب ههههههههههههه
هى رايس علمتك كدا بالسرعة دى
تسلم ايدك كليمو​*


----------



## kalimooo (13 مارس 2010)

Coptic MarM

اخو امك يبقى خالك..


----------



## jojo_angelic (13 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههههههه
               مقبولـــــــه منــــــــــك
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





                نكتـــه حلـــوه شكــــــــــــراااااااااااا ليك


----------



## Mason (13 مارس 2010)

_هههههههههههههههه_
_حلوة س انا ذكية شوية _
_ههههههههههههههههه_
_بما انها فى القسم دا اكيد مقلب_
_صححححححححححححح_

_تسلم ايدك كليمو_
_مقلب جااااااااااااااااامد_​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 مارس 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا مقالبك يا سنونوتى​*


----------



## kalimooo (14 مارس 2010)

*youhnna

ههههههههههههههه

كوندي بتعلم اللي مل بيتعلم

عقبالك

ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## kalimooo (14 مارس 2010)

*jojo_angelic

ههههههههههه

شكراااااااا لانك قبلتيهاااااااا*


----------



## kalimooo (15 مارس 2010)

ههههههههههههههه
برافووووو يا ميسو

مشكوووووووورة


----------



## نداء الروح (15 مارس 2010)

*هههههههه*

*وأنا بقرأ القصة ... طلعت كل شياطين الدنيا برأسي *

*ولما قرأت أخر القصة *

*تفاجأت *

*بصراحة ما توقعته *

*وبصراحة أول مقلب يمشي عليا بصراحة *

*تسلم يديك*​


----------



## النهيسى (15 مارس 2010)

*مقلب حلو .... شكرا ليكم



*


----------



## ضحكة طفل (16 مارس 2010)

يارب سلام
ههههههههههههه
شكرا ليكي
بس كان واضح انه مقلب
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## روماني زكريا (17 مارس 2010)

هههههههههه
شكرا ياكلمو بس معروف مدام موجود في المنتدي الترفيهي يبقي مقلب​


----------



## مملكة الغابة (18 مارس 2010)

كنت عارفة انو مقلب لانة فى ترفية
شكرا على المقلب الجامد
هههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (18 مارس 2010)

كوكاية

مشكوووورة لمرورك

الرب يبارك


----------



## kalimooo (18 مارس 2010)

نداء الروح قال:


> *هههههههه*
> 
> *وأنا بقرأ القصة ... طلعت كل شياطين الدنيا برأسي *
> 
> ...




الشكر لمرورك المميز يا نداء

الرب يسوع يباركك


----------



## tamav maria (20 مارس 2010)

ايه ده يا كليمو 
انا مااعرفش انك بتاع مقالب زي hero mena
انا برضه كنت مستغربه ازاي تحط موضوع زي ده في القسم ده
يلا نعيش وناخد عيرها


----------



## kalimooo (21 مارس 2010)

مملكة الغابة قال:


> كنت عارفة انو مقلب لانة فى ترفية
> شكرا على المقلب الجامد
> هههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (21 مارس 2010)

مملكة الغابة قال:


> كنت عارفة انو مقلب لانة فى ترفية
> شكرا على المقلب الجامد
> هههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (21 مارس 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> هههههههههه
> شكرا ياكلمو بس معروف مدام موجود في المنتدي الترفيهي يبقي مقلب​


----------



## kalimooo (21 مارس 2010)

netta قال:


> ايه ده يا كليمو
> انا مااعرفش انك بتاع مقالب زي hero mena
> انا برضه كنت مستغربه ازاي تحط موضوع زي ده في القسم ده
> يلا نعيش وناخد عيرها


----------



## tamav maria (21 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kalimooo (26 مارس 2010)




----------



## MATTEW (28 مارس 2010)

*ايه يا كليمو المقلب ده 

مكشوف جدا 

عايزين واحد تاني احلي 

*


----------



## سامح روماني2 (28 مارس 2010)

ههههههههههه يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه ان بعض الظن اثم هههههههههه يااااااااااااااااااه 

ده انا دماغي لفت قوي قوي قوي قوي هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sabiha_danyal (29 مارس 2010)

اللة يسامحك على المقلب


----------



## طحبوش (29 مارس 2010)




----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2010)

*+ jesus servant +

حاضر ماشي*


----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2010)

*سامح روماني

ههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2010)

*sabiha_danyal

مشكووووووووووووووور*


----------



## MAJI (10 مايو 2010)

في البدية استغربت من وجود موضوع تراجيدي في قسم
ترفيهي.
واستغربت اكثر من موقفك تجاه الموضوع بانه عادي .!!!!
و  اريد حلا  !!!!
يلا نعيش وناخذ غيرها
شكرا 
والرب يباركك


----------



## *koki* (15 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماااااشى
وانت طيب يا خويا


----------



## kalimooo (27 مايو 2010)

maji قال:


> في البدية استغربت من وجود موضوع تراجيدي في قسم
> ترفيهي.
> واستغربت اكثر من موقفك تجاه الموضوع بانه عادي .!!!!
> و  اريد حلا  !!!!
> ...


*

ههههههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك العسول

*


----------



## kalimooo (27 مايو 2010)

*كوكى

اكلتِ المقلب
هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## kalimooo (27 مايو 2010)

*sabiha_danyal

شكرااا لمرورك

ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## kalimooo (27 مايو 2010)

*طحبوش

شكرااا لمرورك

ههههههههههههههه*


----------

